
A ruby conference you don't want to miss. Paris, France, June 2018 - tibastral2
https://2018.rubyparis.org/
======
TripleH
As an occasional attendant of the meetup, and a member of the related Slack,
I'm pretty sure this will be an awesome event!

------
fwininger
Definitely I will be there!

------
Poilon
Seems awesome, definitely will be there !

